# Achat d'un Iphone 6s ou 7 fin 2017 ?



## kiicno (29 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'un Iphone pour ma compagne.
Elle a actuellement un LG G2 qui vient de fêter ses 4 ans et aimerait passer sous IOS.
Elle aimerait rester sur un écran près des 5" donc exit le SE
Je trouve les iphone 8 et X hors de prix.

Elle n'a pas une utilisation intensive de son téléphone donc je me demandais ce que valait l'iphone 6s de nos jours ?
Le gap avec son téléphone sera déjà énorme à mon avis.

Le 6s est trouvable 140 moins cher que le 7. Ça parait un bon argument en faveur du 6s.
Vu le prix d'un iphone, l'idée sera de le garder plusieurs année donc j'ai peur que le 6s devienne obsolète rapidement.

Vos avis sur la durée de vie du 6s ? Dans l'optique de le conserver longtemps, le rajout pour avoir un 7 est il justifié? Ou le 6s fera très bien l'affaire ?

Merci par avance de vos réponses


----------



## Alino06 (29 Octobre 2017)

Rien que « dans l’optique de le conserver longtemps » tu peux oublier le 6S

L’an prochain il ne sera certainement plus au catalogue, il y a un gap important entre le 6S et le 7, perso je ne ferais pas l’economie des 140€, surtout si c’est pour le garder 3/4 ans


----------



## Powerdom (29 Octobre 2017)

et en quoi le fait qu'il ne sera peut-être plus au catalogue (tu n'en sais rien) en fera un téléphone qu'elle ne pourra pas conserver ?
d'autant qu'il précise qu'elle n'en a pas une utilisation intensive.
je trouve au contraire ce 6s un excellent choix.

pour ma part mon 6 dont je n'ai pas une utilisation intensive me fera encore de longues années.

c'est quoi le gap ?


----------



## Alino06 (29 Octobre 2017)

En terme de performance, le 6S commence à accuser le poids des années, c’etait Un bon choix à l’époque (comme le 6 en son temps), mais l’acheter neuf aujourd’hui, dans l’optique de vouloir le garder très longtemps ne me parait pas judicieux
Apple ne conservera jamais 4 générations d’iPhone au catalogue l’an prochain, c’est Une évidence même, j’ai eu en main ces 4 dernières itérations, autant le 6/6S se tenaient dans un mouchoir, autant le 7 est largement au dessus et tiendrait facilement quelques années encore


----------



## lostOzone (29 Octobre 2017)

Je prendrais un 7 pour son bouton Home non mécanique donc plus durable et son étanchéité.


----------



## Diaoulic (30 Octobre 2017)

De mon point de vue, passe directement au 7 pour les raisons évoquées ci dessus, en occase ils ont 1 an maxi, donc en "grade A" ou "comme neuf" tu feras une bonne affaire et neuf sur le store ya 100 balles de différence qui valent le coup (529 / 639) d'être rajoutés


----------



## Diaoulic (30 Octobre 2017)

https://www.amazon.fr/Apple-iPhone-...dp/B01LSUYWO0/ref=sr_1_1?tag=iphoneafrbp03-21


----------



## kiicno (31 Octobre 2017)

Je me suis rappelé que j'avais des cartes cadeaux darty avec 7% de reduc via mon boulot.
Ça réduit donc le prix du 7 de 22€ (meilleurs prix que j'avais trouvé 619€ chez free), pas rentable sur un 6s.

Vu tous les avis je vais partir sur un 7 chez darty du coup.

Merci pour les conseils 

Ps merci pour le lien Amazon mais je n'ai jamais trop eu confiance dans les vendeurs tiers, surtout pour ce genre de somme ^^


----------



## lostOzone (31 Octobre 2017)

Essaie d’acheter quand ils font 10€ en carte cadeaux chaque 100€ achetés si ça marche avec les iPhones. Il me semble qu’ils font ça régulièrement chez Darty.
J’ai souvenir d’avoir acheté un iPad une année avec ce type d’offre.


----------

